# My Pandemic Project



## Chilidawg (Sep 12, 2020)

I was given this Schwinn Cruiser that was left out in the elements for many years. The wheels barely turned steering was stiff. I wanted to do a bike over so I decided to change it from a ladies to a men’s bike. this Bike is so comfortable. I love riding it.

Before


After


----------



## Shawn Michael (Sep 12, 2020)

Chilidawg said:


> I was given this Schwinn Cruiser that was left out in the elements for many years. The wheels barely turned steering was stiff. I wanted to do a bike over so I decided to change it from a ladies to a men’s bike. this Bike is so comfortable. I love riding it.
> 
> BeforeView attachment 1265475After
> View attachment 1265478



Nice transformation there. I like it.


----------



## Goldenrod (Sep 12, 2020)

I would name it because it is one of a kind.  Transvestie?  Hermaphidite? Spartan?  Great job.


----------

